# SS 30.12.17 - Ives "Holiday Symphony"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Charles Ives (1874 - 1954)*

A Symphony: New England Holidays aka Holiday Symphony 

1. Washington's Birthday
2. Decoration Day
3. The Fourth Of July
4. Thanksgiving and Forefathers' Day

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

The Final Weekend of 2017 is here and up this weekend is American Composer Charles Ives Holiday Symphony. I hope everyone enjoys the final Saturday Symphony of 2017.

I'll be listening to:







Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

What an appropriate choice for this weekend. I'll be listening to MTT/Chicago. Wishing all Saturday Symphony listeners a very Happy 2018!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra and Chorus under Zinman (Argo). It was my first all-Ives CD (c/w Three places in New England/They are there!).


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> What an appropriate choice for this weekend. I'll be listening to MTT/Chicago. Wishing all Saturday Symphony listeners a very Happy 2018!


Same version for me this week


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Have this one, so it will be my choice


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Also have the Tilson Thomas and Chicago


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Bernstein for me.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Streaming the MTT. Great symphony for the last weekend of 2017!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Finally catching up with the Saturday Symphony choice - another listener to MTT on Sony.

View attachment 100495


I like some of Ives output but this piece didn't really resonate with me, sorry folks!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Late to the party but I would like to listen to this work, because I find Ives music endlessly fascinating and enjoyable. In much of his work including this piece I feel Ives is able to effectively portray the noble and beautiful aspects of American life mixed in with the confusion and the darkness. I find a certain honesty, and insightfulness in this approach.

I listened to a different recording of each movement:

_Washington's Birthday_




_Decoration Day_




_The Fourth Of July_




_Thanksgiving and Forefathers' Day_


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Pugg said:


> ​Bernstein for me.


I am also catching a bit late this week and realized that I can't find any recording of this work in my collection.
Altough I do have the above mentioned box, I can't find it.
@Pugg, can you please point out in which CD is this symphony present?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

shadowdancer said:


> I am also catching a bit late this week and realized that I can't find any recording of this work in my collection.
> Altough I do have the above mentioned box, I can't find it.
> @Pugg, can you please point out in which CD is this symphony present?
> Thanks a lot.


It's not in that set for whatever reason. It's in the other Big Bernstein Box with the Concertos & Orchestral Works, Disc 51.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

shadowdancer said:


> I am also catching a bit late this week and realized that I can't find any recording of this work in my collection.
> Altough I do have the above mentioned box, I can't find it.
> @Pugg, can you please point out in which CD is this symphony present?
> Thanks a lot.


Like posted above. it's this box, I like the other picture more.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh, better now. I thought I have some "weird" Bernstein box.
Thanks for you both for the clarification.


----------

